# Root burls from this tree



## norman vandyke (Jul 31, 2015)

Got a couple root burls from this tree and just wanted to know what I have. I'm betting it's pretty easy for @Mr. Peet to identify.


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 31, 2015)

I was thinking Ash but after looking at it again the bark doesn't look right and I don't think Ash leaves alternate like that.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 31, 2015)

Maybe if I keep guessing hickory, I'll eventually get one right

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TMAC (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks like sawtooth oak to me


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 31, 2015)

I really doubt it's oak or hickory. I could be wrong but I've never seen that stuff in the wild in Montana before. Or maybeI have and didn't know it. Lots of trees here I wasn't aware of until recently.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 31, 2015)

I think it actually might be ash.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 31, 2015)

Elm? The alternating leaves kinda rules out ash from what I remember.

I'll put in another plug for the Leafsnap app for smartphones... Pretty handy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 31, 2015)

Doctor's orders. First pic I thought Siberian Elm. Second pic, I noticed the base of the leaves were not unbalanced and thought maybe not. Does Rock elm grow there natively? Is it along a fence row, R.O.W., or other urban area? If so, look up _Ulmus pumila_.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 31, 2015)

It is in the wild. A large park along the Yellowstone river. I'll have to look up rock elm. I'm unaware of this species.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 31, 2015)

_Ulmus thomasii_ = Rock elm, not sure on spelling...


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 31, 2015)

That definitely appears to be closest. Slippery elm has a different shaped leaf. Definitely elm though, it seems.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 31, 2015)

Winged elm is the only other that comes to mind, _U. alata_....


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 31, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Winged elm is the only other that comes to mind, _U. alata_....


That one looks better yet.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 31, 2015)

Never mind that, let's see those root burls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 31, 2015)

They are tiny but I've cut one up(only .75" square by 2.25"). I'll post a picture when I get the other one cut up. Should make for a nice pen once some drying and stabilizing is done(it will take both burls to make one pen). Probably a little resin fill too. The first one has some amazing color though.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 1, 2015)

Sounds like a rhyzomorphic root mass instead of a burl. I've seen a dozen or so when removing "Bradford pear" stumps. No pic to show, however one sat on the kitchen window a year before the misses recycled it. If it has "eyes", then burl could stretch to cover the description. Either way, good luck....


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 1, 2015)

Now I wish I'd taken a picture of it sticking out of the ground. It had two small lumps with little nodules on the tops. Just a few nodules. I'll look for some more this week while I'm out for burls. I'm guessing rhizominous growth. The nodules looked like branches were trying to grow out.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 2, 2015)

Here are the short cuts from the elm root "burls" I found.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

